# Tommy Danielson sets Record Climb Cheyenne Canyon 6/28/06



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Haven't seen this one posted around these parts yet..

http://www.dailypeloton.com/displayarticle.asp?pk=9671


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*Tour of Germany next before Vuelta*

http://www.durangoherald.com/asp-bi...ts&article_path=/sports/06/sports060723_2.htm


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*This means?*



bas said:


> Haven't seen this one posted around these parts yet..
> 
> http://www.dailypeloton.com/displayarticle.asp?pk=9671


And this means, absolutely NOTHING...

Wasn't done in a race, just a timed climb, unofficial. This guy has been breaking "records" for years now, and still doesn't have a big win in the bag yet. Can't wait to see how his "development" goes over the next few years here, right before he retires.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

magnolialover said:


> And this means, absolutely NOTHING...
> 
> Wasn't done in a race, just a timed climb, unofficial. This guy has been breaking "records" for years now, and still doesn't have a big win in the bag yet. Can't wait to see how his "development" goes over the next few years here, right before he retires.


Absolutely agreed. I'm pretty tired of the Danielson PR machine. And of the fanboys eager to pump him up here.

It is time. Time to show results.

francois


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

I like Tom. Nice guy with a lot of talent. But I'm going to need to see an impressive showing at the Vuelta (or other grand tour) before labeling him a contender. And I really hope he becomes one.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Same here...*



firstrax said:


> I like Tom. Nice guy with a lot of talent. But I'm going to need to see an impressive showing at the Vuelta (or other grand tour) before labeling him a contender. And I really hope he becomes one.


I do hope he lands on the podium for the Vuelta, and he does seem like a super sweet guy, and dang, even his wife seems sweet, but, he's still got 0 results...

He's been pumped up to be the "next big thing" since he got his first big contract with Fassa Bortolo, and then he didn't get the proper exposure there (allegedly), then Postal/Disco was bringing him along "slowly", dang man, time to put up or shut up. Not that Tommy D is saying anything, but how many years can the guy be considered "up and coming"?? 

As mentioned though, I hope he has a great Vuelta, and does have a big turn in his career. It does appear that he has gobs of talent, but he's not appearing to be using any of it right yet.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> And this means, absolutely NOTHING...
> 
> Wasn't done in a race, just a timed climb, unofficial. This guy has been breaking "records" for years now, and still doesn't have a big win in the bag yet. Can't wait to see how his "development" goes over the next few years here, right before he retires.


This years Vuelta will be do or die for him. Top 4 or forget about it.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

One climb does not a stage racer make.


----------



## Will-PA (Oct 5, 2005)

The thing that most unimpresses me about him...his math skills. In one of those Discovery Webisodes he talks about weight loss. He says his basic basal metabolism is about 2,000 calories a day. Ok, about right. Then he adds that his 6 hour ride burns another 1,000, so he should eat less than 3,000 cals a day. Uh, I'm pretty sure a 6 hour ride by a pro cyclist burns a little more than 1,000 calories, am I wrong?


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

That must be wrong, I know I burn that in an hour! A six hour ride should burn a hell of a lot more than 1,000 calories!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

magnolialover said:


> As mentioned though, I hope he has a great Vuelta, and does have a big turn in his career. It does appear that he has gobs of talent, but he's not appearing to be using any of it right yet.


I _think_ TD's problem is with his "tank". He certainly has a big engine and that shows in his hill climb results and ITT results. So for short efforts, he is probably one of the very best in the peleton, but only ok in long GTs. Dr. Ferrari has an interesting article on this:

Engine vs. Tank


So it's difficult to build up one's tank (endurance and metabolic efficiency) - it's more a matter of time and genetics, while it is easier alter the 'size' of one's engine. EPO, steroids, HGH, etc. all work on the engine primarily*. Building up one's fuel reserves and recovery rate takes time and many miles - hence the reason that rider's who start pro-cycling later than most take longer to reach their peak. TD may not reach his peak till he is 32 for all we know - if that's the case he better hope he has 2-3 years left in his legs to get some good results. Then again he may peak this year or next. We just don't know.

Some people like Ulle and Eki peaked early because of the communist system of recruitment and dedication at an early age. Others, like Landis - took a while to get to the top.

So if TD is overhyped, it is because his stats clearly show a big engine (bigger even than Armstrong's) and every one (the press in particular) expected him to crush the competition. Where as Johan and LA have been trying to keep the stress off of him so that he has the time to build up to his potential (what ever that really is).

* One of the reasons that Dr. Ferrari isn't a proponent of doping is that almost all of the 'banned' substances on the list only have short term affects on a rider and many have very undesireable and unhealthy side effects, especially when abused. His comment on EPO being as safe as Orange Juice was a bit of a shot over the bow of his detractors in press. I don't know if Dr. Ferrari has ever suggested doping products to his clients, maybe he did - but he still remains innocent until proven guilty and he has really forwarded out knowledge of sports physiology.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Will-PA said:


> The thing that most unimpresses me about him...his math skills. In one of those Discovery Webisodes he talks about weight loss. He says his basic basal metabolism is about 2,000 calories a day. Ok, about right. Then he adds that his 6 hour ride burns another 1,000, so he should eat less than 3,000 cals a day. Uh, I'm pretty sure a 6 hour ride by a pro cyclist burns a little more than 1,000 calories, am I wrong?


Lol, while he would probably burn less calories per hour in a training ride than any of us would (or he wouldn't be in the pro-peleton - check out their heart rates!), he must be burning more than 1000 calories in a 6 hour ride. Lucky he rides a bike for a living, if he was a rocket scientist, NASA would be screwed!


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

*For every post praising Danielson . . .*

there are 5 ripping him or his ability. Read the threads! Go to just about any Danielson thread, and you will find that it is populated mostly by people dogging him. This thread already has more posts ripping Danielson than praising him, and it was started to highlight his ability. How many posts are there that complain about the Danielson hype? .. far more than actually hype the man.

Danielson will never be liked on this board because he is popular outside the world of cycling snobs and he has praise for Lance Armstrong. This is why Dave Z doesn't get the same treatment, and thank god for that. He gets nothing but praise and he deserves the praise.

I think this is the first time I've seen Francois chime in on this, but there are perpetual haters, and somebody has to call them out.

Give Tom D a break. If you don't like the attention he gets, don't post about him.





francois said:


> Absolutely agreed. I'm pretty tired of the Danielson PR machine. And of the fanboys eager to pump him up here.
> 
> It is time. Time to show results.
> 
> francois


----------



## mikeman (Sep 17, 2005)

AJL said:


> Lol, while he would probably burn less calories per hour in a training ride than any of us would (or he wouldn't be in the pro-peleton - check out their heart rates!), he must be burning more than 1000 calories in a 6 hour ride. Lucky he rides a bike for a living, if he was a rocket scientist, NASA would be screwed!


The guy is always talking about learning so much, but has had no results. Listen-up, he never will. He does not have the tough personal constitution of a winner. He is fragile emotionally and it shows in his results or lack thereof. The guy is about as smart as an Irish Setter. Want to see the guy do well, but talent and results are two distinctly different things.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

He's really going to be under pressure in the Vuelta. There are likely even more suspensions to come before the start of the Vuelta so there may not even be a ghost of a serious contender there to provide a serious challenge, and failure in that context is really going to leave a mark. Depending on who starts the race failing to make top 5 or podium could be a total failure.

Danielson's biggest problem when it comes to realizing the supposed untapped potential is he has been extremely consistent in producing subpar results. I would be more comfortable putting money on that little headcase Rujano because at least with him if the dice is his head rattle around and land just right he could really kick some ass.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*A bit more than 0 results.*



magnolialover said:


> but, he's still got 0 results...
> 
> .


His results are better than average. Come on give him a break. He has placed well ahead of other professional racers. Based on RESULTS, I would say he is in the top 5% of all Pro Tour racers. So that is better than "0" don't you think?

2006 - Discovery Channel 
1st: Overall - Tour of Austria 
2nd: Overall - Tour de Georgia 
1st: Stage 5 - Brasstown Bald, Tour de Georgia 
10th: Tirreno-Adriatico 
8th: Amgen Tour of California 


2005 - Discovery Channel 
7th: Vuelta a España 
30th: Clasica San Sebastian 
16th: Sachsen Tour 
5th: Tour of Austria 
1st: Tour de Georgia 


2004 - Fassa Bortolo 
1st Mt. Evans Hill Climb (new record) 
11th Stage 5, Euskal Bizikleta 
15th Stage 7, Tour of Switzerland 
18th Tour of Romandie 
19th Euskal Bizikleta


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

That's why he's riding a bike, that cranium is solid bone from ear to ear.


Will-PA said:


> The thing that most unimpresses me about him...his math skills. In one of those Discovery Webisodes he talks about weight loss. He says his basic basal metabolism is about 2,000 calories a day. Ok, about right. Then he adds that his 6 hour ride burns another 1,000, so he should eat less than 3,000 cals a day. Uh, I'm pretty sure a 6 hour ride by a pro cyclist burns a little more than 1,000 calories, am I wrong?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

That is awesome. I'm looking forward to the Cheyenne Canyon stage in the Tour next year. Tom will thrash those Euro climbers! Or maybe that was the Giro. Or the Vuelta. Or the Tour of Austria.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> That is awesome. I'm looking forward to the Cheyenne Canyon stage in the Tour next year. Tom will thrash those Euro climbers! Or maybe that was the Giro. Or the Vuelta. Or the Tour of Austria.


. Now that is funny.

If TommyD was a 19-year old nobody, Cheyenne might be something worth tooting your horn on.

But he's been on every cover of every major cycling magazine forever. He has been analyzed and hyped to no end. 

"His talent seems boundless as proven by the test results from his incredible engine. The potential for the next white hope is yadifrigginya..."

All I'm saying it's time to stop the madness and wait for the results column. Until then, I'd rather hear about valid rising stars like Schleck! Cunego! Valverde...

francois


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

AJL said:


> Lol, while he would probably burn less calories per hour in a training ride than any of us would (or he wouldn't be in the pro-peleton - check out their heart rates!), he must be burning more than 1000 calories in a 6 hour ride. Lucky he rides a bike for a living, if he was a rocket scientist, NASA would be screwed!


As I understand it there is very little difference in efficiency when it comes to pedaling a bike, even between non-cyclists and vastly experienced cyclists. Therefore, calories burned is based on power generated. If you and Tommy D. did 200 watts for an hour you would both burn the same amount of calories regardless of heart rate. However, you would almost certainly derive much more of your energy from glycogen/glucose and oxidize less of that carbohydrate energy and oxidize less fat than Tommy D. Furthermore he could probably maintain 350-400 watts for an hour, you probably can't. Meaning he can potentially burn more calories per unit time than your average joe if he so chooses. If he only burned 1000 calories on a six hour ride that would be 168 cal/hour for an average hourly wattage of only ~50 watts, on the other hand if he means he burned 1000cal per hour that would correspond to about 290 watts per hour.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I met the guy a little before he broke the lookout HC record this year. In the breif encounter I saw nothing to imply he was anything other then a down to earth decent guy. 

So why is the guy getting so much flak? Because he isn't a traditional roadie? Well heck, seams like a lot of the top tour guys aren't. Landis - MTB, Evans - MTB, Rassmuen do i sound like a broken record yet?

There are very few people that can come out in the paved world and dominate a GT. Remember, he's been on the road for only 5 years now. He's only 28. Tom's got a lot of GTs left in him and hopefully a yellow jersey as well. I'm very excited to see how he does in spain this year.

It seams most critics i've heard nail him for things that come with time. They don't doubt his dedication, or his legs. Perhaps mental toughness? Well, tell that to the guys who's legs he's just torn off...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

dfleck said:


> I met the guy a little before he broke the lookout HC record this year. In the breif encounter I saw nothing to imply he was anything other then a down to earth decent guy.
> 
> So why is the guy getting so much flak? Because he isn't a traditional roadie? Well heck, seams like a lot of the top tour guys aren't. Landis - MTB, Evans - MTB, Rassmuen do i sound like a broken record yet?
> 
> ...


He's getting a lot of flak because the hype around him 9/10. His performance has been 4/10.

The time is now! Not in 5 years??

In the Giro this year he was... dropped on every climb! Same with Vuelta last year too I think.

There's a lot of better riders out there that should be getting half the attention he's getting. Heck, before Landis won Tour of California, TommyD got more attention than him!!

Show some results and we'll celebrate, TommyD.

francois


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dfleck said:


> There are very few people that can come out in the paved world and dominate a GT. Remember, he's been on the road for only 5 years now. He's only 28. Tom's got a lot of GTs left in him and hopefully a yellow jersey as well. I'm very excited to see how he does in spain this year.
> 
> It seams most critics i've heard nail him for things that come with time. They don't doubt his dedication, or his legs. Perhaps mental toughness? Well, tell that to the guys who's legs he's just torn off...


It's pretty straight forward. The guy has been hyped for a couple of years as the "great white hope" of American cycling based almost exclusively on reported power numbers and breaking some official and non-official hill climb records. His results to date have been mediocre at best. We could probably find 20 European riders with similar results and no one is talking about them as the next big thing. He finally just won a race in Europe. Some people seem to feel the need to bash him because he's not lived up to the hype.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea its strait forward alright.

He gets bashed because other people hyped him up. Seams really fair.

Did you ever see him banging his chest? 

5 year racing on the road and the guy hasn't won a GT. He must be lacking. Tour of Austria, means nothing, 1st and a 2nd at ToG again are dissapointing, 7th in the GC at the Vuelta is pathetic, as are a few euro stage wins. Fact is, he's already got a better race resume then most racers can dream about. Sure he hasn't lived up to 'the great white hope' but that was someone else's words, not his.


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

I find it interesting that Danielson has proven to be quite competitive against the Euro peleton in the time trials, and not so much on the climbing stages yet.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

dfleck said:


> Yea its strait forward alright.
> 
> He gets bashed because other people hyped him up. Seams really fair.
> 
> ...


Exactly +1


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dfleck said:


> He gets bashed because other people hyped him up. Seams really fair.


I didn't say it was fair, I simply said that's the way it is. I don't think you'll find any posts where I've bashed him.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

howardpowered said:


> I find it interesting that Danielson has proven to be quite competitive against the Euro peleton in the time trials, and not so much on the climbing stages.


That would be consistent with the knock against him that his pack skills are particularly bad causing him to waste lots of energy. At the Giro this year even early in the race (i.e before he was sick) he was getting gapped on climbs when there were accellerations and the non-climbers were getting dropped.

I can't remember the name of a famous stage race rider who was notoriously bad about maintaining his position in the bunch and would inevitably end up at the back, and then his teammates would have to get him and drag him to the front. They'd repeat this over and over throughout a race.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dfleck said:


> as are a few euro stage wins. Fact is, he's already got a better race resume then most racers can dream about.


Maybe I missed it, but I don't think he's won a stage or one-day race in Europe yet? He just won the Tour of Austria but I don't believe he took out any stages?

What he's done isn't bad, but it's just no where near the hype which has been heaped upon him. And while he does have some results we could probably find numerous riders with similar palmares not being given any press. It's simply the way it is, I don't see that as a knock against Danielson.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Mediocre???? Ha.....It seems to me that mediocre is average or below average. His palamares are certainly above average....Why must you guys say he sucks when he can run you all off the road. Yes...I agree he has been overhyped for Disco marketing and magazines and cycling press trying to drum up interest in cycling...but come on! He is an above average professional cyclist. He isn't the king of cycling but he is a top 5-10% racer.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dagger said:


> He isn't the king of cycling but he is a top 5-10% racer.


On the strength of his Tour of Austria win (a 2.HC race but the field hardly justifies that ranking) he is now ranked 61st in cycling4all.com's old-style UCI ranking. Maybe I can readjust my assessment  Seriously though without that he probably wouldn't even be in the top 200 cyclists. Basically the only result of note was his 7th in the Vuelta last year, which isn't bad but lots of guys have finished top 10 in a GT at some point and never really done much else. The book is still out on him.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I blame it all on Disco management and media*

Both he and Hincapie are likeable guys and good riders. Both have done pretty well, one much better than the other. BUT, the media makes these guys out to be A+++ riders and sets the expectation so high that if they don't reach the top then we poo poo on them.

All we heard from Disco website, websodes and media was Hincapie will win the tour, he's going to dominate and be the next Lance. George himself had to know better, but the mgt. and media pushed and pushed it so when he didn't rock the house, we were all OMG the world is coming to an end. They are the reasons for all the let downs etc.

Hincapie did an average tour, but if you saw the interview after the tour, or near the end, you'd think he was in last place etc. Heck, I'd just want to finish.

So, I blame Discovery team and thier media BS on setting these guys up for failure, not the riders themselves. Not that either is a failure by a VERY long shot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> As I understand it there is very little difference in efficiency when it comes to pedaling a bike, even between non-cyclists and vastly experienced cyclists. Therefore, calories burned is based on power generated. If you and Tommy D. did 200 watts for an hour you would both burn the same amount of calories regardless of heart rate. However, you would almost certainly derive much more of your energy from glycogen/glucose and oxidize less of that carbohydrate energy and oxidize less fat than Tommy D. Furthermore he could probably maintain 350-400 watts for an hour, you probably can't. Meaning he can potentially burn more calories per unit time than your average joe if he so chooses. If he only burned 1000 calories on a six hour ride that would be 168 cal/hour for an average hourly wattage of only ~50 watts, on the other hand if he means he burned 1000cal per hour that would correspond to about 290 watts per hour.


Dwayne, you are always making me think - I'll have to get back on this. Oh, and just for the record, I can burn ~400 watts for about 1 minute :lol: But I'm a fat guy on a bike (and hopeful slim guy on a bike eventually!! ).


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

The excuse that he is only 28 is bad.

Damiano Cunego, currently 24 years old. He has won the Giro d'Italia, Giro d'Lombardia, the white jersey in his first Tour, and he finished 2004 as the #1 ranked rider in the world. That's what I remember from the top of my head.

In the three GTs that Tom has ridden, this is what I remember (and I followed every stage, minute by minute of all of them). "Danielson is falling off the pace..." "Danielson is dropped from the pack..."

Sure he came in 7th for the 2005 Vuelta, however he didn't put in a good showing in the mountains. I'm going to go find every placing just to be completely anal about it.



> Mountain stages:
> 6: -1:40
> 10: -1:16
> 11: -0:55 (good ride, tough looking profile)
> ...


Just presenting the facts. I'd like to see him do well, but the results don't back up the hype.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*I think they forgot..*



Red Sox Junkie said:


> That must be wrong, I know I burn that in an hour! A six hour ride should burn a hell of a lot more than 1,000 calories!



a ZERO in there somewhere...I burn 1,000 calories taking a pooh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> The excuse that he is only 28 is bad.
> 
> Damiano Cunego, currently 24 years old. He has won the Giro d'Italia, Giro d'Lombardia, the white jersey in his first Tour, and he finished 2004 as the #1 ranked rider in the world. That's what I remember from the top of my head.


But TD turned pro in 2002, it's about experience and ability more so than age (to a limit of course). TD doesn't yet have the top pro euro-peleton experience or ability yet. _So he's no prodigy!_ He does have a good engine and has ~5 years to get some good results. He may not have the ability to be a leader - that's never a given no matter how physically talented a rider is. There may come a time when Disco has to say - 'Tom, you're a domestique for now on', if he doesn't start producing better placings over the next year or so.

So _he has been overhyped_, but he's also a decent rider. I hope, for his sake, that he does podium at the Vuelta.

Tom seems like a nice guy - I'm not a big fan, but I'm not a detractor either.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

*Just a thought....*



mikeman said:


> The guy is always talking about learning so much, but has had no results. Listen-up, he never will. He does not have the tough personal constitution of a winner. He is fragile emotionally and it shows in his results or lack thereof. The guy is about as smart as an Irish Setter. Want to see the guy do well, but talent and results are two distinctly different things.


When I read posts like this,I have to ask myself,what have _you_ done?Seriously,he is too "fragile emotionally" to win or he is as "smart as an Irish Setter"?

I think people lose perpective on this board WAY too much.This guy would rip EVERY single person that posts on this board a new a$$hole.Yet,everyone just loves chiming in to smash the guy and say how he sucks and always will.

I am certainly not crazy about the guy.However posts like these seem to be pretty consistent with what I see in just about every thread on here about every rider.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

R.Rice said:


> This guy would rip EVERY single person that posts on this board a new a$$hole.


I'm not really sure this is really relevant. This is a Pro Racing message board. Every pro racer will kick our ass in a bike ride. That shouldn't silence our opinion of these public figures. 

I do understand though that there are haters who criticize on every opportunity without any rational thought. That ain't cool either.

francois


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

R.Rice said:


> When I read posts like this,I have to ask myself,what have _you_ done?Seriously,he is too "fragile emotionally" to win or he is as "smart as an Irish Setter"?
> 
> I think people lose perpective on this board WAY too much.This guy would rip EVERY single person that posts on this board a new a$$hole.Yet,everyone just loves chiming in to smash the guy and say how he sucks and always will.
> 
> I am certainly not crazy about the guy.However posts like these seem to be pretty consistent with what I see in just about every thread on here about every rider.



Maybe Lance Armstrong set the bar too high. :sad:


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

francois said:


> I'm not really sure this is really relevant. This is a Pro Racing message board. Every pro racer will kick our ass in a bike ride. That shouldn't silence our opinion of these public figures.
> 
> I do understand though that there are haters who criticize on every opportunity without any rational thought. That ain't cool either.
> 
> francois


It is just as relavent as the fact that this is a Pro Cycling message board.I'm not suggesting that we should only have words of praise for these guys.Hell,if they suck or are doping then lets talk about it.

Yet,we hear about a guy like Tom D,who seems like a normal dude.He certainly doesn't tout himself as being some big deal.People will still chime in about how he is some slack a$$,Lance loving nobody that will never amount to anything.

The constant bashing here just gets a bit played out.The only rider I can think of that no one has anything crappy to say about here is Jens Voight.Hell,everyone else just gets slammed from top to bottom for some reason or another.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Those aren't...*



dagger said:


> Mediocre???? Ha.....It seems to me that mediocre is average or below average. His palamares are certainly above average....Why must you guys say he sucks when he can run you all off the road. Yes...I agree he has been overhyped for Disco marketing and magazines and cycling press trying to drum up interest in cycling...but come on! He is an above average professional cyclist. He isn't the king of cycling but he is a top 5-10% racer.


Those aren't even mediocre results really. Not even close. They're not above average as you claim. Tour of Austria? Please, there was nobody even remotely strong there. 

Again, it's not a point if he could run us off of the road, we all know that he can outride us, but comparing us to him is not the same. That would be like saying to him, "But Magnolialover can complete that stress analysis on that CV joint in a lot less time than you can." Because I'm an automotive engineer, and he's not. He's a damn pro cyclist, he is supposed to be faster than you, me, and just about everyone else on this board.

Tour OF Georgia is not a big race, that's not a great result. Tour of California isn't that big either in the grand scheme of things, although this year the TOC had a better quality field than Georgia, tons better.

The man hasn't done anything yet. He is not a top 5-10% racer, his ranking and his results show us that clearly. What is his latest UCI ranking these days? Let me see if I can find it. So for the Protour last year, his overall ranking was get this, 83rd. Out of, 183 riders who earned points on the ProTour last year. Hmm, 83 out of 183 is what percentile? Ooh, yeah, that's the 45th percentile, not the top 5-10, he's way out of it. The facts do not bear out your point of him being a top ranked rider.

I don't think anyone here is knocking Danielson really, we're more knocking the folks (sort of like yourself) who keep building him up to something he isn't, well, what he isn't yet. As I mentioned before, he does seem like a nice guy, rides strong sometimes, but he hasn't borne out the hype he's received as being "the Next Lance" not even close. Compare him to others around his age, or even younger at the top echelons of the sport, he doesn't compare, yet. He may someday, but time is a running out.

He is NOT a top 5-10 percenter in the cycling world. Not even sure where you came up with that number.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

*Never a Landis Fan*

until I saw how well he interviewed and how sincere his smile is and how he did a damn good albeit boring ride (sans panache) the first stages of the Tour till he hit the wall and then he shocked the HELL outta everyone!! Now I'm a fan! The point is, that's how I feel about TD. He does nothing for me. He, in my eyes, has done nothing impressive to make me think he will one day win the TdF. But I hope he proves me/us wrong.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

Where do I get an AMD jersey like that? (yes, it is ugly)


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Ya gotta love this knucklehead quote from TD at the Tour Fo Austria. 

Danielson took over the leader's jersey, his first i!"n Europe: "Naturally I am very satisfied and I have to say, it is very hard to win a stage of the Hervis Tour. There is no difference to the Tour de France". 

Yaaaaa, uhhhhhhhhhhh, NO. It's really not like the Tour De France Tom.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

OnTheRivet said:


> Ya gotta love this knucklehead quote from TD at the Tour Fo Austria.
> 
> Danielson took over the leader's jersey, his first i!"n Europe: "Naturally I am very satisfied and I have to say, it is very hard to win a stage of the Hervis Tour. There is no difference to the Tour de France".
> 
> Yaaaaa, uhhhhhhhhhhh, NO. It's really not like the Tour De France Tom.


I guess math skills aren't his only intellectual deficit. With such obvious gifts I think it would be hilarious to see him go the coaching route when he retires in a couple years.

If I knew the names of the Disco PR hacks who keep spewing all the hype I would rag on them too, but I don't. TD may not pound his own chest but he clearly hasn't done anything to slow them down, that would be rocking the boat and showing toughness, as would butting heads with Lance a la Floyd - who for some reason wasn't hyped nearly as much at Disco.


----------

